# Tankmates for Pseudocrenilabrus Philanders



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hey All,

I have a 30 gallon tank in my office with a trio of Philanders that are breeding like crazy. I love fish, but I'm wanting to add a little more color to the tank. Could any of you suggest another breed of fish that would work well with these guys and provide some more colors?

I've seen in another post that someone has some Haplochromis "ruby greens" in there with them. Are those good tankmates? Would some of the other pelvicachromis species work?

Thanks Everyone!


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

I've had some troubles keeping Pseudocrenilabrus with even moderately aggressive or active cichlids. They did okay with A. thomasi. But in a 30 gallon tank, I'd be very careful what you add. I myself wouldn't try ruby greens with them in a 30.

Kevin


----------



## xWingman48 (Apr 8, 2008)

What about some other dwarf cichlids? Does anyone have any experience with these guys mixing with Blue Rams, Apistos, etc?


----------



## dogofwar (Apr 5, 2004)

I have mine in with Hap "ruby green"s with no problems.

One of the stores I sell fry to put some in a planted tank with angels, tetras, apistos, etc. and they seem to be doing great.


----------

